# Summerstock 2013



## rochem (Apr 9, 2013)

Whew, can't believe it's almost summer again! For those who will be working any kind of seasonal summerstock/theme park/intern jobs during the summer, where are you going?

And if you haven't yet applied, do it TODAY - and see Landing a Summerstock Job - ControlBooth.


----------



## rochem (Apr 16, 2013)

Well this didn't work...


----------



## Footer (Apr 16, 2013)

Never really has. 

Oddly enough I was offered a summerstock gig but turned it down... having two jobs in June just was not going to work out. 

That being said...

*IF YOUR IN COLLEGE FOR THEATRE RIGHT NOW AND DON'T HAVE A SUMMERSTOCK GIG, WHY NOT? IF YOU DON'T GET SUMMERSTOCK EXPERIENCE YOU ARE SETTING YOURSELF UP TO NOT BE HIRED IN THE REAL WORLD. I THROW RESUME'S AWAY WITH ONLY EDUCATION EXPERIENCE. GO GET A SUMMERSTOCK JOB. NOW. I WOULD NOT BE IN THE JOB I AM IN TODAY WITHOUT IT. *


----------



## ruinexplorer (Apr 16, 2013)

Michael, why don't you start us out. Are you picking up a regular gig or still doing the summer jobs?


----------



## MarshallPope (Apr 17, 2013)

I'll jump in. I'll be returning for my second summer at Merry-Go-Round Playhouse/Finger Lakes Music Theatre Festival in Auburn, NY. One of the great things about working in educational theatre is getting summers off to do "real world" theatre.


----------



## Footer (Apr 17, 2013)

MarshallPope said:


> I'll jump in. I'll be returning for my second summer at Merry-Go-Round Playhouse/Finger Lakes Music Theatre Festival in Auburn, NY. One of the great things about working in educational theatre is getting summers off to do "real world" theatre.



Still always amazes me how many summerstocks there are up here. The finger lakes are really gorgeous in the summer. Have fun!


----------



## deadlygopher (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm aiming at full-time positions, but I have a bunch of applications (and a few interviews done) for everything ranging from internships to big gigs. Hopefully some answers show up soon.


----------



## jglodeklights (Apr 27, 2013)

I'll be at Theatre by the Sea in Matunuck, RI. Third year here, and now with the second production company in my tenure. PS: we still need a carp or two. It is already shaping up to be an excellent looking summer.


----------



## rochem (Apr 28, 2013)

Somehow missed all these replies. I'll be heading to the Williamstown Theatre Festival as the staff Electrics Foreman for the summer. And while I'm there, I'm gonna try to take a trip to Albany to check out that Egg I keep hearing so much about.

Anyone else gonna be up in the berkshires?


----------



## bdkdesigns (Apr 28, 2013)

In two weeks, I'll be legally homeless once again as I transition between full time gigs. However, I get to be "homeless" near Glacier National Park again so that is never a bad thing. I'm heading back to the Bigfork Summer Playhouse for the third year now. Since I get summers off in Education, I love getting paid to actually go back to Montana. It's a fun lineup of shows this year.

Many years back when I was in high school, our family moved to Florida. For the first six months, we lived in my grandparents beachfront condo while they were up north so we didn't have to rush to find a new house. When registering for high school, we discovered that since we didn't pay any bills or have a lease agreement that we were legally homeless and technically squatting on the property and the school got to cash in on some vouchers for having a "homeless" student.


----------

